# U know ur addicted to trains when...



## bigtrucker2007 (Feb 15, 2010)

Put funny ideas here about how u know ur addicted to madel trains.

u know u are addicted to trains when.

u have more than u can count.
u wife has no room for her shoes.
all u do is work on trains.
people think ur house is a train store.
u put Lionel on everything u make.

Put ur own ideas up. this is for fun it is not to affend anyone.


----------



## RichT (Dec 21, 2009)

You know your addicted to trains when....

Your layout is in your bedroom and its bigger then your bed.....
You throw out furniture to make more room for trains
You spend more time with your trains then your family......
you think about trains at work.... and you don't work at a train store....
You spend more on trains then you do on food
you spend more on trains then you do on your mortgage
You admire a beautiful natural vista and and imagine what it would look like as a backdrop for your trains.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You know your addicted to trains when....
You turn your layout on, and the neighborhood dimms.
You activate your whistle and the express answers.
You wife has to pass a ticket office to see you.
The local freight yard asks you for advice.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...when reefer is mentioned, you ask, "Athearn or Roundhouse?"

...when your significant other can only get your attention dressed in nothing more than well placed Microscale decals.

...when the hitches on your boat trailer and car are knuckle couplers.

...when the scent of Ambroid's Pro-Weld, Labelle #108 and/or motor ozone is a turn-on.

...when your wife and kids can only contact you through Post-it notes on your card order system.


----------



## matt (Jan 24, 2010)

these are too funny!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

When you ask a stranger "Would you like to see a picture of my new baby?" Then you show him a photo of your newest locomotive.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...when you insist your builder draw your house to 1:87 scale.

...when your vacations are planned around Greenburg shows.

...when your investment portfolio contains only companies that are served by rail and can easily be kitbashed.

...when you think that an NMRA Mark IV Standards Gauge will ultimately unify the world in peace and harmony.

...when you can't look at anything smaller than 4" and not ponder a scaled down use for it on your railroad.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

these are absolutely hysterical!!!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You punch a ticket for each conversation.
Yell "ALL ABOARD" to get the kids in the van.
A good day is getting a THomas the Tank train ride, visit the RR museum, and find a train show on the way home.
You get a chill in the train room and yell to the wife to "shovel more coal".
You Go to sleep with recorded white noise of a train riding the rails.
Dinner is served on a flat car.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

y'all make me smile. I know that I am not alone in my model train world.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice work, gents ... great laughs. Here's my stab:

... when your 7 year old kid has pajamas with little trains on them, and YOU'RE jealous!

... when you think about grooming your Woodland Scenics lawn more than your actual front lawn.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...you sound off two long blasts on your car's horn when you pull away. _ (If you need to look it up, there may be hope for you yet)_

...you get excited when a train stops you at a grade crossing...and...

...you sit on the hood of your car to watch if you're first in line.

...you're still in mourning since July 1988, December 1987 if you're Canadian._ (If I hafta explain, you're not addicted, if I don't, you're definitely a lost cause)_

...you brush aside a pile of Playboy magazines when you spot the familiar blue header of a Model Railroader magazine underneath.


----------



## bigtrucker2007 (Feb 15, 2010)

these are great. I like the one about playboy magizines getting throw aside for a model railroader magizine.


----------



## DT&J (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm not addicted... I can quit anytime I want!


----------



## slohmoh (Jan 27, 2010)

Me to DT&J I quit 3 times just last week!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

shaygetz said:


> ...when the hitches on your boat trailer and car are knuckle couplers.


A couple days ago I was behind an Explorer that had like a six inch model coupler in his hitch... True story


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Boston&Maine said:


> A couple days ago I was behind an Explorer that had like a six inch model coupler in his hitch... True story


 I wish I knew where to get one of those!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

flyboy2610 said:


> I wish I knew where to get one of those!


Found one!
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...ckle+Coupler+Decorative+Hitch+Cover&x=12&y=19


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Good ones, guys! I would add that you go to your favorite vacation spot and think, "I can re-create this in HO!"


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Okay, I'll take a belated shot at it...*grins*

...when you say to the kids, "Let's go for a ride" and they yell "Fireman!" instead of shotgun to get the front seat.

...when you get asked about the new home you're buying and you can't remember how many bedrooms, but you know the dimensions of the basement down to the inch.

...when you don't care how many bathrooms the new place has, but you provided the realtor a list of wiring requirements.

...when a buxom lady passes and you unconsciously id her as a double-domed tanker.

...when the kid's schoolbus pulls away and you momentarily wonder where the tender is.

...when you go to see Das Boot and are irritated that there wasn't a single U25-B in the thing.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Reck...those are priceless! I'll try some more...

...you put a roadname/number on the side of your car hoping it will get you on the grounds of the railroad.

...you break out the chalks to weather the above-mentioned car.

...you need tires for the car and mistakenly order two 33" wheelsets.

...you study every train that goes by, trying to determine what you have/don't have on your layout.

...you think Recker's "double-domed tanker" is at least followed by a fairly nice "caboose."


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

You name your kids so that their initials are:
...SF
...PRR
...UP


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

another good one, TK!


----------

